# Geophagus ID please



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Sold as 'Surinamensis' which we all know is the code name for "Altifrons complex geophagus"
They are starting to show some nice colors, but are still small, I was wondering if its possible to ID or at least make a guess at which kind they would be?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

No takers? I realize this section is predominantly African cichlid ID`s but it would be nice to know what Locality of Geo I have considering all the possibilities and differences in max size. that and potential crossbreeding.
taken some better pics


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the reason no one has said anything is because the fish cannot be identified at this age/size. Even after they mature, exact location may very well be impossible to identify. Some species are fairly wide spread and have little significant variation. Some species are difficult to differentiate without knowing the collection location. Give them six months to mature and try again. Most Geos are very similar in appearance at small sizes, and some patterns can change as they mature.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Mr chromedome, I am aware of this and I was just curious if they were old enough to ID at this point or not as I would be interested to find out exactly what I have.
It would just be nice for someone to come forward and say its too early to tell, so thanks for that. I will try again when the fish begin to develop more of an adult coloration.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree. Too early to tell. Another 6 months to a year and you should be able to tell better. Probably not to location but maybe to species. But you can rule out _Geophagus dicrozoster _and _Geophagus winemilleri_ since there are no preopercular spots which would show up at this size.


----------

